# infected



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

hey guys.just want to let you all know .I got poked by a wire brush just one bristle. Has me in the hospital know 4 days with no end in sight.Possible surgery in morning. Its crazy


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Tetanus?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, hope all goes well, please let us know more when you are able.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great reminder that you have to be careful because all it take is one little thing to lay you out.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That sucks!

Heal up soon.


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

ya they took some puss and grew it dr. said staph infection. I had asked I heard that was bad and how could that get on new wire brush. he says we all have staph on our skin it is just a matter o getting into wound. being a little prick from wir brush it closed before could be cleaned .and just want to thank you all for the kind words.be careful:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, hope all works out fine.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Bummer! Recover quickly!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, Like workaholic said, a great reminder that it does not take much to take us down. I sure hope you back swinging the brush in no time. Keep us updated.

Pat


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

get well soon man!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

spraymonster said:


> hey guys.just want to let you all know .I got poked by a wire brush just one bristle. Has me in the hospital know 4 days with no end in sight.Possible surgery in morning. Its crazy


I also want to formally welcome you to the not so cool club of Staph.

Had it for 30+ years now. Only minor problems the past 10 years or so, but before that..........what a painful SOB!

Ask your doc about Cephalexin. The stuff is pretty amazing.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Lot of luck.

It is still confusing how sometimes one gets it, and so many times with so many scrapes and cuts one does not get it. Perplexing.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

spraymonster said:


> ... a little prick...


Sometimes that's all it takes to get laid up in hospital. There maybe one or two on here that could verify that :whistling2:

Get Well soon fella. It just goes to show how vunerable we all are :yes:
You all take care out there now :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That sucks. Get well.


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Best wishes dude!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Strange I was just thinking about this post when I saw the reply in my mailbox.

I just came in from working with some aluminum. I was removing some when I nicked my finger. Just enough where you know to expect just a little blood spot. I didn't thinki much of it and kept working. When I came in I remembered it and thought I better wash it off a little now. I washed it, walked out of the bthrm, was almost through the foyer and back in the lr when I stopped. I went back to the bthrm and poured some peroxide on it. I like to see it bubble, makes feel like it working. 

Most times, I would have paid little, if any, attention to it. I guess I thought why take a chance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, get well soon.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Hope all is well> 

Update?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Damn it Man! Good luck.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Hope the op is doing well. We had a friend many years ago that contracted staff when having a bypass surgery to lose weight. Sad to say it did not turn out well. Hopefully treatment is better now as that was about 30 years ago.


----------

